# Best Vikings Stadium article



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I got this forwarded to me. I have never lived in MN

This comment from the tribune sums up my thoughts:
If it was a matter of giving money to billionaires to fund a stadium for their own private use like it was a corporate headquarters or exclusive club I would not support using public money at all. But you people are so narrow minded and blinded by the loss of oxygen to your red brains from pounding your chests about being taxpayers so much that you're missing the point...the stadium is being built for public use. Do you seriously think you're building a private house for a billionaire's own personal use? Do you think that anyone in their right minds would build a stadium that is only going to be used 10 days out of the year (maybe 12 with playoffs)? Do you think the games will be invite-only and that the public will be excluded from attending? You can cry about other problems the state is facing but yet you haven't done squat to fix those either during all these years you HAVEN'T been building a stadium. The more I hear the ranting against the precious state tax dollars going to billionaires by the same people who are voting in politicians that give MASSIVE tax cuts to those same billionaires while cutting funding to the social programs needed to fix the problems you're crying about, it just makes me laugh and smile from the comfort that I moved out of Minnetarda a long time ago. Enjoy becoming even more nationally irrelevant than you already are, although you'll still have a firm hold as a huge laughing stock to the sports world. Especially to Wisconsin.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

2-9 record and they want a stadium! 
Queen should try to field a team that can win just 1 SB and the $$$ will pour in!
uke: :sniper: 
Good luck though. oke: 
It would suck to see the queens move to LA. I'd have to hate the Bears more again :rollin:


----------

